# Along Came Polly



## tiara33 (Oct 8, 2003)

Hi All,Just wondering if anyone has seen the new movie with Ben Stiller and Jennifer Aniston called Along came Polly? Ben Stiller has IBS-D and it plays a major role in the movie. I was actually glad it was part of it because there are so many people who don't realize how it effects our lives (us who have it). And there are so many people who still think it's in our heads. Of course the movie made it more into a joke that he had it, but I wasn't laughing only because I knew exactly how he felt trying to find a bathroom because he was going to 'explode'. If you haven't seen it yet, I would reccomend seeing it and taking the people in your lives i.e. parents who think it's all a fad, or a head problem. It really shows how IBS can effect someone's life.


----------



## sickofthis (Apr 14, 2003)

I haven't seen the movie yet but I want to after seeing the previews....that scene they show where Aniston and Stiller are in the Indian restaurant and she asks him, "What, you don't like Indian food?"...and he is all sweating and stomach is rumbling....I know EXACTLY what that is like....what an awful feeling. Actually, I used to have a severe complex about using in public bathrooms..not because of smell but because of sound!!! Don't know about anyone else, but when I have to go, it doesn't sound too pretty. That is my biggest anxiety now about going out. I have learned to be OK with using public washrooms now.....but I nefver leave the house without knowing of an "escape route" wherever I am going.


----------



## abcdef (Jan 2, 2004)

hi,The movie seems to have been panned by critics http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/AlongCamePolly-1129121/ But I don't always believe the critics.What they perceive as simple "toliet humour" could have another level of meaning to it, as Tiara indicated.They panned "Sylvia" (movie with Gwyneth Paltrow about poet Sylvia Plath) too but I personally loved it.Maybe you have to have sympathy for the subject (depression in Sylvia and IBS-D in Polly).














Carrie


----------



## kyymee (Jan 21, 2004)

Just saw it two days ago. The friend I was with knows I have IBS (I usually try and tell my friends and family so it's never an embarressing issue if I have to leave an "event"). We laughed out loud because it hit home so much with me, and she knew it. I was also very happy that it was part of the movie (even if it was comic relief)...the more people that I don't have to explain it to...the better...Kim


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I think this looks pretty good, doesn't come out in the UK until Feb 20th (ish) though.Nice to get a bit of publicity!


----------

